# Why are my chicks feathers like this?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I have never come across this before what's going on?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you be more specific? I dont see any issues, but I am not sure what your refering to.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe you mean the puffyfeathes around head and beak??? Isn't that with a breed??


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I think they mean the ones towards the back of the body they are kind of sticking out instead of back like normal . At first I thought the feathers were on the floor but it looks like they are on the bird which is def out of place .


Current flock: 105


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like angel wings on a duck, can chicks get those?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Looks like angel wings on a duck, can chicks get those?


Yes. But with a newly feathered chick its not something to worry about, its later when they get their adult feathers that you know its an issue.

But until the OP returns to fill everyone in on what they are seeing its all guess work.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

pypy_chicks said:


> I think they mean the ones towards the back of the body they are kind of sticking out instead of back like normal . At first I thought the feathers were on the floor but it looks like they are on the bird which is def out of place .
> 
> Current flock: 105


I thought those longer feathers were on the floor, not on the chick. There are other feathers on the floor that is why I was thinking they were on the floor.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry I didn't know I had responses I was told angel wing but someone said only ducks get it but mostly those feathers that are splayed are falling off of her now and the rest of them are strait just her primary's and secondary's are affected 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Maggizzle35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you have any Frizzles? Frizzling of wings is a dominant gene trait that can be produced in any breed. The backward feathering of the chicks is noticeable pretty quick. Just a thought.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Nope I wish lol they are just brittle and a few are twisting but it doesn't seem to effect him so I'm hoping he will just grow out if it 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe the hen or roosters pecking at the new edition


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Her feathers just fixed themselves it was really weird but her body is still not feathered after 5 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I wouldn't be concerned about her body not being completely feathered yet. Most of my chicks are not fully feathered and one is fairly sparse and they are about the same age. It's normal. By 6-7 weeks they are usually pretty well covered with a patch here and here and by 8 weeks they'll be well chuffed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chuffed? I never heard that phrase before.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol sorry, slang. Just means to be quite proud with yourself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> Lol sorry, slang. Just means to be quite proud with yourself.


I like it. Might have to keep that one in my library. First time I use it the hubs will totally think I've lost it.


----------



## Regina L (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll be "sporting" that word chuffing too! I'm chuffing already! Cute LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Glad you all like it! Now if only I could claim royalties ha!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Haha also when should I be worried if her feathers don't come in?


----------

